# Activar y controlar cámara IP Wifi



## Meta (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola: 

Tengo una cámara IP Wifi de Telefónica  _ Fonytel _ , modelo:  _ Cámara IP WIFI Estandar v.12C _ . 

Encender me enciende, lo que no tengo el software necesario para  descargarlo y probar si la cámara me funciona. Se puede conectar  mediante Wifi o red. 

Espero ayuda si es posible. 

Un cordial saludo y gracias por su tiempo.

PD: _Si este tema no va aquí, disculpen las molestias._


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 11, 2011)

No precisa software, solo debes saber la IP por defecto que trae de fabrica, abrir cualquier navegador y poner esa IP en la barra de navegación.
Estas camaras traen un pequeño servidor Web que en el 99,999 % está ubicado en el puerto 80.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Exacto fernando peeero...primero y para que se puedan comunicar hay que cambiarle el IP de la webcam para que sea compatible con el del router y el de la pc...si es que no quiere verlo solo por internet..

en ese caso tenes que conectar la webcam al pc y sabiendo el ip de la camarita le pones ese ip a la placa de red, entonces te metes a la camarita y le pones un ip compatible con el anterior que tenia tu placa de red...por ejemplo 10.0.0.25 por ejemplo...y listo, ya configuraste la camarita...entonces volves a configurar tu placa de red a ponerle el ip que tenia antes y listo!


----------



## Meta (Ago 12, 2011)

Gracias, no sabía esa información. Pues precisamente quiero conectarlo directamente al PC sin router. Ahora me toca averiguar que IP tiene.

Algún SoftWare de aquí tiene que ser.

http://www.vivotek.com/downloads/downloads.php?kind=software

Saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

Si compraste la webcam nueva deberia venir con 1 cd...en el mismo viene un software que aunque no tengan IP compatibles te dice el Ip de la webcam y hasta la podes configurar desde el software sin tantas vueltas...sino bueno fijate en la parte de atras de la webcam o intenta con Ip del tipo: 10.0.0.20

casi siempre son asi


----------



## Unikfriend (Ago 12, 2011)

Hi Meta,

La mayoria de los dispositivos Wifi tiene un botoncito de reset, con el que puedes restablecer los
valores de fabrican en caso de que no conozcas el IP. Basta con mantenerlo presionado unos
10 segundos al momento de energizarlo. El IP por default normalmente esta dentro del rango 192.168.xxx.xxx. Lo que se tiene que hacer es configurar la PC y el Access Point dentro de ese rango.

Otra forma de averiguar el IP es conectar la camara directamente a la PC mendiante un cable de Red cruzado y monitorear los paquetes que se reciben en la PC mendiante un Software sniffer como el Ethereal.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 12, 2011)

*Meta*, no necesitas ningun software para ver tu camara, esos softwares son para monitoreo y grabación. Solo tienes que saber la IP por defecto que trae esa camara, averigua correctamente el modelo.

Si no sabes el modelo, el consejo que te dieron de resetearla es una buena medida para comenzar.
No se encuentra informacion para los datos que pusistes de esa camara.
Ví que posteaste esta misma pregunta en 3 foros como minimo.
.-


----------



## Meta (Ago 12, 2011)

Ok, no me responde, parece que está roto, por eso me lo regalaron.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 12, 2011)

> Ok, no me responde


Pero ya sabes la IP a cual apuntar para asegurar esto ?


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

No. No hay manera, estoy usando un escanner de puertos http://www.colasoft.com/mac_scanner/

para que me detecte la IP, me detecta todo menos el de la cámara IP. Supuestamente el manual es este.

http://www.vivotek.com/downloadfiles/downloads/datasheets/ip3137datasheet_en.pdf

Saludo.

Edito:
Este es el manual.
http://www.vivotek.com/downloadfiles/downloads/usermanuals/ip3137manual.pdf


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

bueno vieja, a ver...tenes la camara pero en la etiqueta no dice la IP

NO tenes la IP
NO tenes el software de la camara (que es lo único que te puede decir la IP con seguridad)

Bueno, te queda 1 sola cosa por hacer...configurar tu placa de red a un IP: 192.168.0.2 y fijarte

es lo único, es muy probable que la encuentres y ahi la configuras...


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

El Software si lo tengo instalado. Lo que no se la IP de la cámara. Voy a investogar esa IP que dices.

Me pide esto.







¿Cómo voy a saber el nombre a usar y contraseña?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

Ok, según estoy viendo en el manual...para configurarla se meten a una IP: 192.168.0.21

por qué en esa imagen aparece una IP: 192.168.*1*.2 ?

eso es lo que el software te dice?

nombre de usuario y contraseña no lo sé pero debe estar en el manual.

Ah nonono ahora que veo tal vez ahi va un nombre de usuario que vos queiras darle y 1 contraseña tuya ya que admite hasta 20 cuentas de usuario distintas..


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Esa dirección que dices la puse adrede, es del router.

Desactivé el DHCP Server por si acaso.

He probado el 192.168.*0*.21, no me funciona. He intentado poner el router con el 192.168.0.1 y después no logro nada, ni siquiera entro al router, si en el tercer nivel tiene un 1, entonces si puedo entrar. Este router es pésimo. Xavi 7968.

El problema por lo que veo, que este ruoter no me deja poner el 0.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

nonono
a ver si entendemos...ese "1 en el tercer lugar" obviamente cambia todo !

mira, tenes que conectar la camara directo a la pc...directo!

entonces configuras tu placa de red con un IP: 192.168.0.2 por ejemplo
tambien cambia la máscara de subred y el getaway

una vez hecho eso, si te metes en un explorador de internet y pones en la barra: 192.168.0.21

si no te da, vas cambiando el último numero...

entendes?

el router dejalo de lado un rato

Para configurar la placa de tu pc:

Mi PC - conexiones de red - conexión de área local - clik derecho Propiedades - Protocolo Internet (TCP/IP) - Propiedades

y ahi vas cambiando la IP por la que te dije y te fijas


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola:

Eso hice al principio, estaba cambiando desde el *192.168.0.1* al *192.168.0.255*. El resultado fue negativo, ya que no tengo el cable cruzado. Será por este motivo, como tengo cables normales, he optado por usar un router que también me vale, lo que no se que puerto usa la Cámara IP.

Deja ver si encuentro un cable en condiciones.

Saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

esperá...la camarita pone el led azul?

porque según el manual si pone el led azul esta todo bien, sólo que espera la configuración IP...ahora si ni siquiera pone el led azul es porque ahi el cable es el que no funciona.


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Efectivamente, el LEd está azul en estos momentos con el router. Si lo pongo directamente al PC, sale rojo y azul a la vez.

Otras veces, dejo desenchufaso la Cámara IP para que vuelva la luz azul.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

bueno, pero a traves del router es mas complicado programar la camara...


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola:

Ahora que también tengo un PCI wifi que debo buscar los driver para el Windows 7 en esta Web.

DWL-G520+    Adaptador Wireless G Desktop

http://www.dlink.es/cs/Satellite?c=Page&childpagename=DLinkEurope-ES%2FDLGeneric&cid=1197381478661&p=1197381478661&pagename=DLinkEurope-ES%2FDLWrapper

Dice próximamente.






Si me funciona la tarjetita, lo conectaré por Wifi la CámaraIP haber si funciona de una vez.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

Con información se puede ayudar, si la hubieras puesto al principio ya estaria solucionado.



> Efectivamente, el LEd está azul en estos momentos con el router


Esta es la confirmacion que la camara responde adecuadamente, al menos confirma que obtuvo comunicacion.

Que lio que estan haciendo por desconocer los protocolos, se van a volver locos y tal vez nunca logren conectarla.

1) La camara al conectarle el power hace un test, el led debe oscilar unas pocas veces entre rojo y azul
2) Cuando finaliza el test queda en azul en espera que un servidor DHCP le asigne una IP.
Hasta acá lo que nos importa, hace mas cosas, pero es esto lo que importa y que debe estar conectada por cable de red "preferentemente" a un router.

Si está conectada directamente a la PC NUNCA obtendrá una IP por lo cual pueden pasar 3 cosas.
A) Al estar conectada a la LAN y no obtener respuesta que se auto asigne una direccion IP del tipo 169.254.xxx.xx
B) Al no obtener respuesta al paquete de solicitud de IP abandona la interfaz LAN y promociona la interfaz inalambrica para obtener una IP del SSID Default
C) Que se quede con cualquier direccion arbitraria, el fabricante no da info sobre esto, solo informa que si la camara no detecta conexion en la interfaz LAN automáticamente salta a la inalambrica.

Bueno, estas son las posibilidades hasta ahora, tenemos varias maneras  de resolverlo, recomiendo lo siguiente.

1) Resetear con el boton detras de la camara:
   1.1 encender la camara, esperar que finalice el auto test
   1.2 presionar el boton reset, mantener presionado hasta que se dispare un nuevo ciclo de auto test, cuando finalice recien soltar el boton y se debe disparar un segundo ciclo de auto test.

2) Apagar la camara, conectarla a un router, encenderla y esperar que finalice el auto test, debe quedar el led azul, tal vez apague y prenda aleatoreamente o con cadencia fija, eso estará determinado por el tipo de router, en este punto no importa mucho esto.

3) Con el software de la camara intentar detectar la camara, no poner a mano ninguna IP o puerto, dejar que el software de la camara haga el trabajo.

Si esto no da resultado tenemos chances aun.


*Meta*, la configuracion debes hacerla por cable de LAN, por Wi-Fi será una pesadilla. 
.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

hasta hace muy poco trabajé en una empresa de alarmas y seguridad...

yo era uno de los únicos del grupo que se encargaba de la vigilancia por sistemas de cámaras IP...

nunca usé un router de por medio, pero para el caso es igual, el oruter se hace invisible.

el problema es que no tenemos el software de la camarita...o no lo está sabiendo utilizar


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

*DJ DRACO*, evidentemente desconoces algunas cosas, *EN ESTE* caso, debe usar un metodo, aconsejé el que criteriosamente debe ir primero.

Tengo instalada una torre ( en Neuquen) a 110 m de altura trabajando en 5.8 Ghz recibiendo imagenes de 28 puntos (5 empresas) las cuales son retransmitidas a un lugar con 14 pantallas y 3 turnos de vigilancia, así que entiendo perfectamente de que hablas y de que trata este tema


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Soy el único que no sabe de aquí sobre cámaras IP. Lo que quiero saber si realmente funciona.

Ahora, dejé el router a 192.168.1.2, tengo Internet y activé eñ wifi por si acaso. Desde el Router no lo detecta. En cuando al PCI, como no tengo los driver adecuados porque es viejo, me quedo con las ganas. Ahora seguiré vuestros consejos.

Desde que enchufe el cable de alimentación, me aparece los LEd rojo y azul al mismo tiempo, recuerdo que al dejarlo enfriar, se vuelve azul al cabo de buenos minutos sin tocar nada de nada. Al menos eso lo que creo por ahora. Si es así, esta cámara no está bien.

El botón de Reset de la CámaraIP como que no me muestra ninguna señal, no hace nada.

Voy a reiniciar Windows.

Edito:

Probando por aquí.
http://www.foscam.es/configurar-camara-ip.html

Con el tiempo, cuando salga ya las IPv6, las pobres cámaras IPv4 sólo valdrán para redes locales, una lástima. Habrá para las dos versiones. Las cámaras IP por ahora me parecen carísimas, y eso que sólo quiero dos.

Sigo probando que me salga el LEd azul y nada de nada.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

> Ahora, dejé el router a 192.168.1.2


Esto como lo interpreto? es la direccion de tu placa de red dentro de Windows?
Configuraste a mano tu router en esa direccion?
Resumiendo, esa direccion de donde la obtuviste?



> Desde que enchufe el cable de alimentación, me aparece los LEd rojo y azul al mismo tiempo, recuerdo que al dejarlo enfriar, se vuelve azul al cabo de buenos minutos sin tocar nada de nada. Al menos eso lo que creo por ahora. Si es así, esta cámara no está bien.


El manual de tu camara dice que hara eso unas cuantas veces, así que se encuentra dentro de lo esperable.
Cuando la camara pone el led en azul, es de ahi en adelante que se debera proseguir.



> El botón de Reset de la CámaraIP como que no me muestra ninguna señal, no hace nada


Se enciende la camara, se debe esperar unos cuantos minutos ... presionar reset y mantener presionado, esperar que las luces titilen como cuando la enciendes por primera vez, una vez logrado esto sigues manteniendo presionado unos 2 minutos entonces lo sueltas, deberia hacer un nuevo ciclo de encendido.

Esto anterior, de o no resultados esperados procedes a apagarla, la enciendes y esperas hasta que el led se ponga azul, por supuesto que la camara siempre conectada al router y la PC tambien.

Una vez puesto azul se puede comenzar a rastrearla.

.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 13, 2011)

Yo me abro...al parecer Ferdinando sabe mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Esto como lo interpreto? es la direccion de tu placa de red dentro de Windows?
> Configuraste a mano tu router en esa direccion?
> Resumiendo, esa direccion de donde la obtuviste?
> 
> ...



*
Probando...*

*...luego les aviso.*


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

Mientras haces las pruebas, cual sería la razón por la cual "mapeaste" la direccion del router?

La direccion de la placa de tu PC cual es?
La obtiene automaticamente por DHCP o la forzaste a mano?

.-


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Buenas:

En mi casa hay dos router. Una de mi hermano que jamás me lo deja manipular usando el 192.168.1.1.

DEntro de otro router que tengo yo, usé a mano dentro de ella configurándolo el 192.168.1.2. Con ello tengo el PC y mi router funcionando Internet. Ahora, no me hace falta Internet, tengo conectado la Cámara IP, PC y el router.







Si acceso al http://192.168.1.2 puedo entrar a mi router.

Dentro de ella veo el   *           DHCP server status* acticado.

En las configuraciones de Windows no he tocado nada y está automático.

Me di cuenta al abrir por dentro la cámara IP, que tiene como una batería muy mini y da 3.1 Vdc le ponga corriente o no con el transformador.

Voy a dejarla carga haber si es eso, porque cada vez que lo dejo un tiempo frío o sin usar, luego me fucniona.

Edito:

Ahora está completamente azul. El escaner me detecta la IP 192.16.1.33, yo soy el 34, el router el 192.168.1.100, el router proncipal quenunca toco es el 192.168.1.1. 

Los programas no me hacen caso.


----------



## Unikfriend (Ago 13, 2011)

Hi Meta...

La camara tiene dos tarjetas una por cable y otra inalambrica?
si ese asi el IP y MAC deben ser distintos para cada tarjeta.
Yo te recomiendo que hagas un cable cruzado o utilices un HUB 
en lugar del router. Esto por que los router mas avanzados en ocasiones
bloquean los puertos cuando no estan bien configurados o filtran los paquetes
que no tienen cuando el destino no es el mismo. Los hub mas
sencillitos no tienen ningun filtro para los paquetes por lo que todos los
paquetes llegan a todos los nodos.

Los dispositivos que cumple con el estandar 802.3 o 802.11 deben de hacer un pollling
al momento de conectarse a una red para verificar que su direccion IP por default
no este asignada a otro dispositivo. 

Este paquete es el que hay que capturar para averiguar el IP del dispositivo.
una vez averiguado el IP basta con poner en tu navegador web la direccion IP 
para entrar a configurar el dispositivo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Se me cuelga la cámara IP. AL final el 192.168.1.33 es el PC de mi hermano, jejejejje.

A mi jueicio que esta cámara no furula.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

Ya tenemos mas información, eso es bueno.

El tema es que si la camara estuviera seteada con un IP propia, digamos 20.20.20.xxx no la encontrariamos nunca, por eso se impone un reset de la misma para volver a caracteristicas de fabrica que es cuando "toma" una IP si se la concede algun dispositivo con DHCP activo, al ser una camara regalada se ignora si incluso mapearon puertos arbitrarios, por eso lo primero de todo es asegurarse del hard reset.

Tambien *podría* ser que la interface LAN estuviera mal, recien ahora probariamos con la interface inalambrica.
Segun el manual, si la camara no encuentra nada conectado en su puerto Ethernet, al cabo de unos segundos se activa la inalambrica que tratará de conectarse a un SSID llamado *default*.

Entonces necesitamos un router inalambrico con un SSID llamado *default*, sin seguridad de ningun tipo
Deber estar desconectado el cable de la entrada ethernet.
Seguir probando y probando y probando.
.-


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Entendido.

El SSID estaba en No y lo puse en YES.






http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/tres-82139.png

Otra cosa, cada vez que pongo *default*, se me pone solo el *WLAN_C2* al confimarlo.

Voy a probar sin el cable haber si el router me lo coge.

Saludo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 13, 2011)

NO DEBE tener cable LAN conectado para que proceda con la fase inalambrica.

En la parte de Security Settings deben desactivarse todas las opciones de seguridad NADA de *Encryption*

Wireless network--> Enable
Hide SSID--> No

La camara solo se conectará si encuentra un SSID llamado default.


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Aún se me resiste.


----------



## HIDOLO (May 1, 2013)

Estimados disculpen que los moleste pero tengo un problema con una cámara ip marca easyn que me funcionaba correctamente, todo bien configurado como lo hice pero resulta que hace 2 o 3 días se me apagó, no titila más la luz y no puedo verla por internet, medí el transformador y tiene los 5.0 v que indica en la salida, asi que por problemas de alimentación externa no es, entonces la que me queda es desarmarla y revisarla por dentro, para ver si hubo algún corto en algún componente por alguna suba de tensión o algo así, por eso los molesto para que antes de hacer eso si tenen alguna sugerencia muy gustoso la pondría en practica.Muchas gracias


----------



## Kebra (May 23, 2013)

Caigo tarde pero quizás ayude. 
Hay 2 tipos de cámaras IP, las profesionales y las baratas. Las profesionales valen U$S 300 y de ahí hacia arriba lo que se les ocurra.

Cuanto mas barata, mas problemática.

Habiendo dicho eso, vamos a ver como solucionar el tema.

Todas las cámaras IP, las mas viejas incluso que funcionaban con Java (parecían una petaca de licor) por defecto funcionan por DHCP. De manera que sin router, imposible verla. 
Ahora, como no sabemos quienes tocaron esa cámara, no sabemos si está por DHCP... Entonces, hay que resetearla. Reseteala, y conectala por medio de cable. Jamás vas a poder configurarla por WI-Fi ya que la cámara no es adivina y no tiene manera de saber ni el SSID de tu conexión, ni mucho menos tu contraseña. Lo de conectarla "directamente a la PC por cable cruzado" es tan ridículo que no merece comentario alguno. Parece mentira que haya gente trabajando con tan poco conocimiento... Me pasó con un cliente, con unas placas Geovision. El genio de sistemas que tenían llamó enojado diciendo que no andaba el sistema. Cuando fui a verlo, lo tenía por cable cruzado a otra PC. Dije en voz alta "no puede ser tan p......". Inmediatamente me di cuenta que el gerente estaba en la otra oficina... En fin...

Una vez reseteada y conectada al router mediante cable y con DHCP activado (por Dios, las cosas que leí en este tópico son increíbles), dejala unos 5 minutos, o 10, solita, sin molestarla. Dale tiempo a que que el server le de una dirección. Después, abrí una terminal o "ventana DOS" y escribí "arp -a" sin las comillas. Te va mostrar todo lo que está conectado a la red. Una vez que hayas descartado las IP de las PC y dispositivos conocidos, te va a quedar una IP que es la de la cámara. El puerto será 80 seguramente, luego de resetearla a fábrica.

Importantísimo: NO uses cualquier navegador como te dijeron por ahí. Todas las cámaras y DVRs trabajan con ActiveX, y ActiveX existe solo en Internet Explorer. De manera que vas a tener que usar IE para la primer conexión. Después verás si es compatible con otros navegadores, pero primero, andá a los seguro.

Si no te aparece en el pool de DHCP, es probable que no funcione. Es una de las posibilidades.


----------



## HIDOLO (May 24, 2013)

Estimado muchas gracias por responder, voy a comenzar nuevamente pero para mi el problema es electrónico ya que la camara no enciende su luz verde ni puedom visualizarla por internet.
Lo intento y te cuento 1000 gracias


----------

